# The Budgies and The Tiels



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's some photos of everyone except Fizzy - he wouldn't sit still. 









Blinkie's been doing some muscle building *cough* or rather he's been silly and flying around too much in the heat.


















Bailee trying very hard to think what Cookie wants



























Any of those things?









*yawn* - i guess not Bailee









Budgie boys









Oh wait, so THAT's what Cookie wants - her Ozzie boyfriend, hehe.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWWW! The new camera takes great pics and so do you- kind of hard to take bad pics with such pretty birdies!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> kind of hard to take bad pics with such pretty birdies!


 Say that to the 200 deleted photos i just cleared from my recycle bin. I guess it will take some getting used to my new camera before i get 95% good photos when i get the camera out like i did with my A80.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Say that to the 200 deleted photos i just cleared from my recycle bin. I guess it will take some getting used to my new camera before i get 95% good photos when i get the camera out like i did with my A80.


I know what you mean! Sometimes it takes that many to get that one perfect shot- how fast is the shutter on that camera?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I know what you mean! Sometimes it takes that many to get that one perfect shot- how fast is the shutter on that camera?


It has a shutter speed priority mode so i can make it quite fast. Lighting is important though as the fast the shutter the better the natural light needs to be. I was just playing with it and taking photos of the doggies. Indoors i usually just bump up the iso to 100 and pray my hands are steady enough.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Indoors i usually just bump up the iso to 100 and pray my hands are steady enough.


hehe..PS> thanks for the flight pic!


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the symmetry on the flight picture, and the focus on Blinkie in the last picture with Ozzie and Cookie in the background. And I like Bailee's random poses.

Heck, I like all the pictures. Hehe.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Fantastic photos as usual. You just gotta love Bailee, bless him. I blame Cookie, she's a tease. lol.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Cookie and her slightly smaller boyfriend, hehe!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I love Cookie and her slightly smaller boyfriend, hehe!!


She stalks him all the time they're out. As soon as she gets near to him he puts on his grumpy face and slowly creeps away as she slowly creeps after him. It's very funny.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are great pics, but since everyone is so beautiful, I don't think it would be that hard to take great pics!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bea said:


> She stalks him all the time they're out. As soon as she gets near to him he puts on his grumpy face and slowly creeps away as she slowly creeps after him. It's very funny.


LOL!!  Sounds pretty funny hehe!! Poor Ozzie!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I love Cookie and her slightly smaller boyfriend, hehe!!


LOL.... I was thinking the same thing as you when I was looking at the one pic of them together...hehe


----------

